# Researchers Identify Molecular Aberration in IBS Patients



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Oct. 15, 2003 (Baltimore) ï¿½ Significant alterations in serotonin signaling exist in the gastrointestinal tracts of IBS patients that do not appear in patients without IBS, according to new research. The findings shed light on gut motility, secretion, and sensation, as well as on the clinical manifestations of IBS, said Peter Moses, MD, associate professor of medicine and director of Clinical Research in the Digestive Diseases at the University of Vermont in Burlington. He presented the findings here Monday at the 68th annual scientific meeting of the American College of Gastroenterology. "We're showing a change at the molecular level in the gut," said co-investigator Gary Mawe, PhD, professor of anatomy and neurobiology at the University of Vermont. "Our finding that key elements of serotonin signaling are changed in IBS lends credibility to the notion that IBS is not all in patients' heads, but due to altered gut biochemistry and interactions between the gut and the brain." http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/462973.../7002/7002/7001 /-1[/URL]Making progress.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

This one is definitely worth book-marking.Appreciate your taking time to provide us with this information, Eric. Thank you,Evie


----------

